# Orbit b hyve controller



## cfrazier4 (Feb 20, 2020)

Has anyone tried using an orbit controller with rainbird valves? Looking to upgrade the control box to the b hyve system so i can have access on my phone, have garden boxes on faucet timer which is why im looking into the b hyve system rather than the rainbird controller.

Valves are rainbird cp100

Thanks all


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I have a b-hyve controller and run rainbird 5000's. My valves are rainbird also and everything runs great.


----------



## cfrazier4 (Feb 20, 2020)

Perfect. Thank you for the intel

Are you running the controller that is strickly bluetooth or the one thst opens up to buttons?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@cfrazier4 I am running the one with buttons and bluetooth. Mines the 12 zone controller.


----------

